# Liu Kang



## Phoenix (May 3, 2008)

Does anyone have any info about the Liu Kang dog/bloodline?


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Uh... If you have one of these dogs beware of it mystic abilities and enter it in the competion known as MORTAL KOMBAT? Just kiddin', never heard of them. Is this an underground fighting line? There are so many lines out there, people peddle other peoples  and call it what they want... You know? I dunno, maybe it is well known, I just haven't caught wind of it in my neck of the woods.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Liu Kang is cool, but Scorpion's my boy. :snap: (In all seriousness, never heard of it, except in the video game world.)


----------



## Phoenix (May 3, 2008)

LOL y'all are funny! I prefer Sub-Zero myself :roll: I don't have an APBT yet,I'm waiting for the right time and the right dog. I was just asking since I saw a nice black APBT yesterday . I asked its owner about the dog's lineage and he said Liu Kang.
The dog had conformation like the "old school" pits,something I don't see much where I live. He was quite impressive,as far as looks go.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

bahamutt99 said:


> Liu Kang is cool, but Scorpion's my boy. :snap: (In all seriousness, never heard of it, except in the video game world.)


hey dont steal my charactor!! scorpions my bf!!! 
but no never heard of them i'll try and see if i can find that kennel though and check it out.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

nope couldnt find a kennel that was called that. if you like the original pitbull standards i would check out old forts kennel he has some nice dogs especially his rebel. also try true kennels i skim read through thier kennel they have very nice pits as well i like what i saw for the most part in that kennel.


----------



## Phoenix (May 3, 2008)

I couldn't find any info on that dog either.Oh,well.The owner of the dog I saw yesteday just piqued my
curiosity since I have never heard of Liu Kang.( Except in Mortal Kombat!:cheers: )


----------

